# Standup Shark Fishing



## The Pier Rat (Dec 6, 2002)

Let me tell you this; I've said it before and I'll say it again, stand up sharking is the BEST! There's nothing else like it when it comes down to shark fishing. Just you and the shark. Your tied into him and he's tied into you. And somebody will be the victor. But who? That's the fun part! 

Now, this being a big boys or girls sport, I probably don't have to tell you that it's very dangerous!!! Just the fact that your strapped into a couple hundred pounds of really enraged shark, and he's on the other end on the line. Meaning that whether your in a boat, on a bridge, or off a jetty, you've still got the same chance to be pulled overboard into the water with your wrathful foe, sporting a nice big set of "Choppers" on the other end of the fishing line. I've done it all, and never have been pulled overboard. Well, not as of yet. Knock on wood! And not that I'm planning on it either.

For some great shark fishing links and sharks pics see my web site below.


----------

